# Triangle tube solo 175



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Half way there but I think the drawing the wholesaler gave me is the ****s but he's a heating designer , what do I know ! Even call triangle tube very helpful , yaa . Builder who supplied didn't want to go with my people and go vess . Release the hounds , lol . Exciting my first thread .


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Is this how it was for everybody else on thier first thread ? ok hear what they have me doing . Primary piping 2 closely spaced t's picking up 5 zones o cast iron rads . Up stream of the primary pump is the cric for the indirect . Now I have a supply and return off of the indirect supply and return supplying the in floor heat . So I'm pulling water off the coil for the indirect as supply water for my in floor this is rite out of triangles manual . Although in their manual they call it a micro load . Just looking for some feed back as to what u guys think ?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry man being from Texas I've got no idea what that is there! Looks cool to me though.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Well thanks for breaking my thread cherry and good luck with the dirt bag .


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What you couldn't afford to do it in copper

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Too much primer and not enough putty.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> What you couldn't afford to do it in copper
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


I prefer black iron . Find it makes for a sturdy starting point .


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> I prefer black iron . Find it makes for a sturdy starting point .


I would rather do it in Copper

Could you imagine if you ever got a leak on the threaded pipe... that would be a pain in the azz


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I would rather do it in Copper
> 
> Could you imagine if you ever got a leak on the threaded pipe... that would be a pain in the azz


So much cleaner and servicable with copper.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

coast to coast said:


> I prefer black iron . Find it makes for a sturdy starting point .



It also nearly doubles the labor cost.

As


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Good points gentleman . Any incite on my piping scenario ?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Are they pulling the radiant off the indirect coil to reduce the amount of controls required? e.g. tank calls for heat for itself and radiant system.

How are you mixing the temperature down for the radiant?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Don't install radiant heat or rads down here but the workmanship is dam good !! Don't worry about the picky guys. You just have to earn your stripes Good job


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Being that the wiring side is new to me because the oil burner tech used to handle that side , I don't know the reasoning and Im tried of talking to the designer pretty much jerked me around from the beginning but from what I understand the indirect is pretty much always on priority . Call for to bad we need hot water . So if the infloor is calling it go to be **** out of luck . Thanks for the props TX .


----------



## intohotwater (Feb 10, 2012)

coast to coast said:


> Being that the wiring side is new to me because the oil burner tech used to handle that side , I don't know the reasoning and Im tried of talking to the designer pretty much jerked me around from the beginning but from what I understand the indirect is pretty much always on priority . Call for to bad we need hot water . So if the infloor is calling it go to be **** out of luck . Thanks for the props TX .


Your domestic must be piped on the inlet and outlet ports off the boiler before the system pump. There should be a wire terminal in the boiler for DHW demand. This will put the domestic as a priority turning on the domestic pump and turning off the system pump. The domestic pump than flows water through the boiler and the indirect. There is usually a built in timer ( some times you can change the time ) of 30 min. For domestic. After 30 min the system pump will come back on heating both systems. 

Does your boiler have an indoor outdoor reset program?


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

intohotwater said:


> Your domestic must be piped on the inlet and outlet ports off the boiler before the system pump. There should be a wire terminal in the boiler for DHW demand. This will put the domestic as a priority turning on the domestic pump and turning off the system pump. The domestic pump than flows water through the boiler and the indirect. There is usually a built in timer ( some times you can change the time ) of 30 min. For domestic. After 30 min the system pump will come back on heating both systems.
> 
> Does your boiler have an indoor outdoor reset program?


Thanks for checking in . I understand that part of it . Where I'm confused is they are pulling the water off of the indirect coil for the supply water for the in floor .


----------



## intohotwater (Feb 10, 2012)

coast to coast said:


> Thanks for checking in . I understand that part of it . Where I'm confused is they are pulling the water off of the indirect coil for the supply water for the in floor .


That water will be to hot if it's coming off the indirect coil. For a fast recovery of your tank you can send up to 190 Deg F through the coil. The max temp that ever should go through the floor is 120 Deg F. This is to avoid cracking the concrete and stop aching feet. If your mixing off the coil just make sure there is no ghost heat going to the HWT when there is a floor call for heat. You don't want to super heat the domestic water which will cause scalding. It's always a good idea to separate to two heat demands.
I hope this helps.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

There can't be any ghost heat because I'm going to be taking the water from it to supply the in floor and the more that water circulates the cooler it's going to get .


----------



## intohotwater (Feb 10, 2012)

coast to coast said:


> There can't be any ghost heat because I'm going to be taking the water from it to supply the in floor and the more that water circulates the cooler it's going to get .


Do mean the domestic side is going to be your feed to the in floor?? It's still going to be at least 140F which is to hot for in floor. What about in the summer when there's no flow though the in floor. That water is going to be stale for water on a potable side. You may have to check your local codes to see of this is acceptable. I would not pipe it that way unless the DHW tank is designed for such an application.
.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Wouldn't even think about using domestic water for heating .


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ihave done this numerous times it works extremely well. The indirect becomes almost a battery when the radiant gets cool the aquastat in the tank turns on like a call for domestic HW .this will use the stored energy more efficiently it took me a little while to understand the first time idid it but all of a sudden youll get it and say ohhh. Both indirect and radiant piped off return can be done with thermostatic mixing valves . I do more plumbing than heating but have done a lot of it .and am very experienced .I also only have used the triangle tube prestige 175 ,110 both very very good boilers . Those happen to be the only condensing boilers I've installed but comparatively I like their heat exchanger the best . I'm sure many others are as good but this what my supplier pushes and I really don't do that many that i want to learn another program ect. Ect. It's a great boiler you piped it properly from what is described I didn't critique the whole piping arrangement from the picture .as for material I'm the first one to say pex is easier and cheaper but close boiler piping on these condensing boilers is almost all copper with maybe the exception of pre fab blk. Iron headers.But cost is definetly a big deal materials on these jobs with multi zones and radiant ,indirect HWH limit who can really afford these installs. Good luck


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice to hear from u . I understand the theory of but I just wasn't convince it was the nest way to pipe it up . After hearing from u though , I now have a little more faith in the system . On a side note and it doesn't hurt my feeling because I expected to take so heat . Your saying u don't like the black iron . Black iron copper I don't see much of a difference except if u have a leak more work to fix bi .


----------

